# Servlet mit TomCat9



## B00mer (18. Apr 2020)

Hi,
Habe ein Servlet erstellt um mittels Tomcat ein kleines Formular auf einer Website zu beantworten.
HTML datei in den Webapp Ordner gepackt.
Web.xml  in den WEB-INF Ordner.
Class Datei in den classes Ordnern.
Der Hauptordnern heißt Test.
Dieser wird angezeigt, wenn ich die HTML Datei über den Browser unter localhost und dem Port aufrufe geht's. Bekomme aber immer 404 wenn ich den Ordner Test über die Admin Seite von Tomcat aufrufen will. Kann jemand helfen, wo könnten Fehler sein. Syntax etc ist alle geprüft. Arbeite im Servlet auch nur mit doPost.


----------

